# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Apple Afraid of Competition, Tries to Ban New Samsung Galaxy Tablet

## dannno

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...Vr6I_blog.html




> *Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 imports banned in most of Europe*
> By Hayley Tsukayama
> 
> 
> Samsung’s Galaxy Tab 10.1 has been taken down from the UK’s Amazon site. (JEAN CHUNG/BLOOMBERG)
> 
> Samsung’s sleek entry into the tablet market, the Galaxy Tab 10.1, has been banned for import in most of Europe after a late Tuesday ruling from a German judge.
> 
> A judge granted Apple a preliminary injunction against Samsung, banning the import of the tablet in Europe, excluding the Netherlands. Apple has said that the Galaxy line of products “slavishly copies” the iPad and iPhone.
> ...

----------


## AGRP

Apple should create a central computer bank that makes it illegal for others to manufacture computers.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Logically, if the Galaxy Tab weighs the same as a duck, it's made of wood and therefore... it's an ipad! Sorry but my head is a silly place.

----------


## headhawg7

> Apple should create a central computer bank that makes it illegal for others to manufacture computers.


Don't give them any ideas.

----------


## WarNoMore

I think apple's right. Even in the name they copied apple. Ipad is 4 letters. Tab is 3 letters. 3 is as close to 4 as you can get without actually being 4. they both have the letter a in their name. A T sort of looks like an I, and b is just a d and a p facing a different direction. That's some slavish copying if I ever saw it.

----------


## freedoms-light

Maybe whoever created the abacus can capitalize on this.
If not, perhaps the University of Pennsylvania holds some bragging rights on the concept of an electronic computer.
The possibilities are endless.
So, would all computers be essentially copying the concept?
This is getting insane.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Apple will have the last laugh. Just wait 'til this comes out.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Apples scared the galaxy plays flash, is thinner and lighter, stereo sound, wider aspect ratio, a different operating system....

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Wow, what an anti-competitive company.

----------


## AZKing

> I think apple's right. Even in the name they copied apple. Ipad is 4 letters. Tab is 3 letters. 3 is as close to 4 as you can get without actually being 4. they both have the letter a in their name. A T sort of looks like an I, and b is just a d and a p facing a different direction. That's some slavish copying if I ever saw it.


Thanks, LOL. That made me laugh :>

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Thanks, LOL. That made me laugh :>


WarNoMore did not mention they are both tablets and use... touch screens!

----------


## KurtA

While I'm not aware of Apple's _specific_ claims, this would appear to be an issue of violation of intellectual property law.  Apple certainly recalls when Microsoft ripped off their operating system years back (and rose to prominence by blackmailing IBM into paying extra fees for their OS).  I doubt Apple is eager to repeat that experience.  So if someone else is simply copying their design, stealing the fruits of Apple's hard work, I hope Apple blows them completely out of the water and stomps them completely out of existence.  It would be a good message to send to other pirates.

We've already seen how technology can stagnate when a company copies another's work.  Had it been up to MS, computers not running their OS would not even work on the internet.  Funds go to the pirates and dilute the rewards for the company that actually innovates.  

So, assuming that Apple isn't blowing smoke, that significant aspects of their design were copied, I say, "Go get 'em Apple.  And while you're at it, sue them out of existence for trying to rip you off!"

It's what should have happened to Microsoft.  (And if it had, most of us could have avoided years of Windblows horrors.)

There is a difference between "Rolex" and "Rolux".  For one, "Rolux" should not be tolerated.

----------


## Revolution9

> Apples scared the galaxy plays flash, is thinner and lighter, stereo sound, wider aspect ratio, a different operating system....


And few apps scattered about here and there. Thank the IT ghawdz that Flash does not play on my iPads. I am so effing sick and tired of lousy flash ads taking up screenspace and cpu cycles. If this Samsung runs Flash it must kill the battery pronto.

Rev9

----------


## smartguy911

> And few apps scattered about here and there. Thank the IT ghawdz that Flash does not play on my iPads. I am so effing sick and tired of lousy flash ads taking up screenspace and cpu cycles. If this Samsung runs Flash it must kill the battery pronto.
> 
> Rev9


my phone runs flash and I never run out of battery during single day use.  On my phone, there is an option where you click the green arrow if you want the flash to load on the page.  When i visit sites with flash videos, i just click the green arrow and it plays that part only.  This way flash ads never load when browsing on the phone.

----------


## Yieu

> While I'm not aware of Apple's _specific_ claims, this would appear to be an issue of violation of intellectual property law.  Apple certainly recalls when Microsoft ripped off their operating system years back (and rose to prominence by blackmailing IBM into paying extra fees for their OS).  I doubt Apple is eager to repeat that experience.  So if someone else is simply copying their design, stealing the fruits of Apple's hard work, I hope Apple blows them completely out of the water and stomps them completely out of existence.  It would be a good message to send to other pirates.
> 
> We've already seen how technology can stagnate when a company copies another's work.  Had it been up to MS, computers not running their OS would not even work on the internet.  Funds go to the pirates and dilute the rewards for the company that actually innovates.  
> 
> So, assuming that Apple isn't blowing smoke, that significant aspects of their design were copied, I say, "Go get 'em Apple.  And while you're at it, sue them out of existence for trying to rip you off!"
> 
> It's what should have happened to Microsoft.  (And if it had, most of us could have avoided years of Windblows horrors.)
> 
> There is a difference between "Rolex" and "Rolux".  For one, "Rolux" should not be tolerated.


It looks like Apple is trying to claim copyright on the entire design of the tablet PC.  That would be like someone claiming copyright on all laptop designs, or the PC Tower.  There were touchscreen tablets _before_ Apple's version.  Most of them ran Windows XP.  So Apple has no standing to claim copyright on a common industry design.

----------


## Revolution9

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/18/a...hone-and-ipad/

"The claim for intellectual property infringement is phrased as follows:
"Rather than innovate and develop its own technology and a unique Samsung style for its smart phone products and computer tablets, Samsung chose to copy Apple's technology, user interface and innovative style in these infringing products."
The lawsuit was filed in the Northern District of California on Friday and seeks injunctions against Samsung, damages (both actual and punitive), and a finding that the infringement was willful. Lest we forget, the rarest outcome in such legal tussles is for an actual judgment to actually be handed down, so the greatest likelihood is that this will just lead to another round of grudging handshakes and licensing going one way with money going the other way, but still, it's fun to see the big dogs barking at each other.

Another aspect to these proceedings that shouldn't be overlooked is that, on the software front, they boil down to iOS versus Android (again). When Apple calls Samsung uninventive in its user interface, it's talking more about Android's perceived imitation of the iPhone's interface than whatever TouchWiz tweaks Samsung has slapped on top. And hey, if you're going to sue Google indirectly, you can't leave a major player like Samsung outside the courtroom, it just wouldn't be fair."

Ripoff artists. Now jump up and defend ripoff artists because apple called them out on it. Frakkin Koreans ripping off American IP. AND YOU FOLKS SUPPORT SUCH SHENANIGANS. NO WONDER THE ECONOMY IS TANKED.

Rev9

Rev9

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

I don't agree with people ripping off on Apple, but I think the competition is good. Especially if the competition uses an OS that doesn't require you to know Objective-C to write apps on it. There is a strong following of developers that just deal with Objective-C and only work on Apple apps. There is an absolutely huge market of people doing windows phone development, or just C++ development in general that won't ever make iPhone/iPad apps but would be more than willing to make apps for a non-apple OS. That would be a good thing for everybody.

----------


## smartguy911

> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/18/a...hone-and-ipad/
> 
> "The claim for intellectual property infringement is phrased as follows:
> "Rather than innovate and develop its own technology and a unique Samsung style for its smart phone products and computer tablets, Samsung chose to copy Apple's technology, user interface and innovative style in these infringing products."
> The lawsuit was filed in the Northern District of California on Friday and seeks injunctions against Samsung, damages (both actual and punitive), and a finding that the infringement was willful. Lest we forget, the rarest outcome in such legal tussles is for an actual judgment to actually be handed down, so the greatest likelihood is that this will just lead to another round of grudging handshakes and licensing going one way with money going the other way, but still, it's fun to see the big dogs barking at each other.
> 
> Another aspect to these proceedings that shouldn't be overlooked is that, on the software front, they boil down to iOS versus Android (again). When Apple calls Samsung uninventive in its user interface, it's talking more about Android's perceived imitation of the iPhone's interface than whatever TouchWiz tweaks Samsung has slapped on top. And hey, if you're going to sue Google indirectly, you can't leave a major player like Samsung outside the courtroom, it just wouldn't be fair."
> 
> Ripoff artists. Now jump up and defend ripoff artists because apple called them out on it. Frakkin Koreans ripping off American IP. AND YOU FOLKS SUPPORT SUCH SHENANIGANS. NO WONDER THE ECONOMY IS TANKED.
> ...


Hmm.  Let's talk about cars -

-- Mercedes came out with Pre-Safe to detect crashes.  Companies like Volvo are already copying this and putting it in their cars.  
-- Electronic Stability Programme (ESP), brake assist was offered first by Mercedes-Benz.  We already see these technologies being used by other car manufacturers.  
-- Mercedes-Benz were the first one to offer 7 speed gear box.  Look around and we see other companies doing this too.  

Maybe I am not paying attention but I don't see Mercedes going around suing other car companies.  Heck the way I see it, it forces them to innovate on a faster level.  They are always ahead of the curve while other just copy stuff they innovate.

----------


## tasteless

lol, someone send this to LewRockwell, he's a horrible Apple Fanboy so I wanna see his head explode trying to fight the cognitive dissonance

----------


## Yieu

Uhh... Apple did *not* create the Tablet PC design.  The Tablet PC design has been around for about a decade!

It just wasn't terribly mainstream.  But it was there.

Apple merely copied the Tablet PC design, like everyone else, because well, it is a standard design.

Apple has no standing to claim copyright on the Tablet PC design.  Again, Apple did not innovate, design, or create the Tablet PC design.

This is like Apple trying to claim copyright on all monitor designs, all PC tower designs, or all laptops -- _after_ other companies already made such things.

You don't wait for others to make something, copy it (and the iPad IS a copy of the Tablet PC design), then claim copyright on it!

----------


## Revolution9

> Uhh... Apple did *not* create the Tablet PC design.  The Tablet PC design has been around for about a decade!
> 
> It just wasn't terribly mainstream.  But it was there.
> 
> Apple merely copied the Tablet PC design, like everyone else, because well, it is a standard design.
> 
> Apple has no standing to claim copyright on the Tablet PC design.  Again, Apple did not innovate, design, or create the Tablet PC design.
> 
> This is like Apple trying to claim copyright on all monitor designs, all PC tower designs, or all laptops -- _after_ other companies already made such things.
> ...


  This is a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash and does not have anything to do with actual IP protection in a court of law.

Rev9

----------


## Yieu

> This is a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash and does not have anything to do with actual IP protection in a court of law.
> 
> Rev9


So... what I said is "a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash" even though what I said was _factually correct_?...

Was there a need to make it into an attack?  Jeez!

Edit:  And if you're going to so rudely attack me, the least you could do is back up your claims, or be nice about it.  Apple suing over this is no different from someone coming out and copyrighting the Desk and suing all other companies that make desks.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Apples scared the galaxy plays flash, is thinner and lighter, stereo sound, wider aspect ratio, a different operating system....


lol

----------


## KingRobbStark

> This is a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash and does not have anything to do with actual IP protection in a court of law.
> 
> Rev9


uumm...were we reading the same thing? Your response seemed off handed...

----------


## smartguy911

I think they are scared of Samsung.  Samsung is about to release Samsung Galaxy S II  - http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/...-34505262.html

here is a review - http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/28/s...y-s-ii-review/

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> And few apps scattered about here and there. Thank the IT ghawdz that Flash does not play on my iPads. I am so effing sick and tired of lousy flash ads taking up screenspace and cpu cycles. If this Samsung runs Flash it must kill the battery pronto.
> 
> Rev9


I just received one for my b-day and it lasts about 9 hours for me loading flash the whole time, watchin youtube vids, reading here, etc. and it loads everything rather quickly. 

I dunno a whole lot about apps, but there seemed to be plenty of of them in the app store, many of which are free.

----------


## Imaginos

LOL.
Apple is acting like O-Bummer.
MONOPOLY is the root of ALL EVIL.
There's nothing good coming out of monopoly.
Every good things in life are coming from competition, not from monopoly.

----------


## puppetmaster

thanks apple....just bought a samsung cuz of your azzes

----------


## robmpreston

Another thread with Rev9 providing nothing to back up his position, slobbering over Apple's cock and stringing together a bunch of words in a desperate attempt to both attack another user and attempt to be funny. Sadly, he fails again.

----------


## puppetmaster

> thanks apple....just bought a samsung cuz of your azzes



going to us it when canvassing my precinct!!

----------


## pcosmar

Well they are both rectangular.

But as far as I can tell, that is where the similarity ends.

----------


## Revolution9

> I just received one for my b-day and it lasts about 9 hours for me loading flash the whole time, watchin youtube vids, reading here, etc. and it loads everything rather quickly. 
> 
> I dunno a whole lot about apps, but there seemed to be plenty of of them in the app store, many of which are free.


I develop apps for both. I know the marketplace for both. The reason it will never compete with iOS on the app part is the various companies use this and that and not the other making a cross platform compile a royal pain with having to set different flags for each variation and debugging exactly why this will do what that won't given the same codebase. Windows phone platform is hobbled as well from not being able to use .NET, which would allow many applications to cross compile to it instead of a whole port with a new codebase in a different language, new SDK, new API. Commercially this is prohibitive for indie studios to tackle and the iOS install base is much much higher and climbing exponentially.

Best Regards
Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> So... what I said is "a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash" even though what I said was _factually correct_?...
> 
> Was there a need to make it into an attack?  Jeez!
> 
> Edit:  And if you're going to so rudely attack me, the least you could do is back up your claims, or be nice about it.  Apple suing over this is no different from someone coming out and copyrighting the Desk and suing all other companies that make desks.


It is. You state all these priors and then jump to the conclusion you did. I call that a load. They are in an IP battle. They will get their due whether by licenses or judgement. It is alot more than just a shiny black rectangle they ripped. Or do you think American companies should spend millions or billions on tech and human interaction with said tech to have it ripped off like a gucci handbag knockoff and let some oriental company make the profit for the work done in the marketplace and research and development by an American company? 

Rev9

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> I develop apps for both. I know the marketplace for both. The reason it will never compete with iOS on the app part is the various companies use this and that and not the other making a cross platform compile a royal pain with having to set different flags for each variation and debugging exactly why this will do what that won't given the same codebase. Windows phone platform is hobbled as well from not being able to use .NET, which would allow many applications to cross compile to it instead of a whole port with a new codebase in a different language, new SDK, new API. Commercially this is prohibitive for indie studios to tackle and the iOS install base is much much higher and climbing exponentially.
> 
> Best Regards
> Rev9


So what kind of apps does the apple store have that I wont be able to find a competitive product in the android market?

----------


## aGameOfThrones

I hate my ipad!!! Wrote this on my ipad!!!

----------


## RideTheDirt

> While I'm not aware of Apple's _specific_ claims, this would appear to be an issue of violation of intellectual property law.  Apple certainly recalls when Microsoft ripped off their operating system years back (and rose to prominence by blackmailing IBM into paying extra fees for their OS).  I doubt Apple is eager to repeat that experience.  So if someone else is simply copying their design, stealing the fruits of Apple's hard work, I hope Apple blows them completely out of the water and stomps them completely out of existence.  It would be a good message to send to other pirates.
> 
> We've already seen how technology can stagnate when a company copies another's work.  Had it been up to MS, computers not running their OS would not even work on the internet.  Funds go to the pirates and dilute the rewards for the company that actually innovates.  
> 
> So, assuming that Apple isn't blowing smoke, that significant aspects of their design were copied, I say, "Go get 'em Apple.  And while you're at it, sue them out of existence for trying to rip you off!"
> 
> It's what should have happened to Microsoft.  (And if it had, most of us could have avoided years of Windblows horrors.)
> 
> There is a difference between "Rolex" and "Rolux".  For one, "Rolux" should not be tolerated.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> various companies use this and that and not the other making a cross platform compile a royal pain with having to set different flags for each variation and debugging exactly why this will do what that won't given the same codebase.


Seems these products are not as similar as apple would like us to believe.  

Not that I really care, as IP simply restricts innovation and competition in the markets.

----------


## RideTheDirt

> This is a load of prevaricating barroom hogwash and does not have anything to do with actual IP protection in a court of law.
> 
> Rev9


- rep for this post

----------


## Yieu

> Well they are both rectangular.
> 
> But as far as I can tell, that is where the similarity ends.


Not only is that where the similarity ends, but that's also all the patent appears to protect: the rectangular design of the Industry Standard Tablet PC.

Here is the EU patent: http://www.scribd.com/doc/61944044/C...000181607-0001

Please note that this is NOT a USA patent, and that Samsung's device is already legally sold in America.

This is a European Union patent.

Take a look at the patent.  It appears that Apple has patented the industry standard _shape_ of the Tablet PC.  Just the shape, mind you.

How is this any different from trying to patent the _shape_ of a laptop?




> Another thread with Rev9 providing nothing to back up his position, ... to both attack another user and attempt to be funny.


This isn't the first time he has attacked me, it's probably the 3rd or 4th, and the 1st time he attacked me it was 100% baseless (well, it was baseless every time), I was more than polite, and he swore at me furiously in response for no reason at all, when I wasn't even arguing with him.  His posts got deleted, but I wish it was still there so everyone could see how baseless the attacks were.  It was way out of hand and off base.




> It is. You state all these priors and then jump to the conclusion you did. I call that a load. They are in an IP battle. They will get their due whether by licenses or judgement. It is alot more than just a shiny black rectangle they ripped. Or do you think American companies should spend millions or billions on tech and human interaction with said tech to have it ripped off like a gucci handbag knockoff and let some oriental company make the profit for the work done in the marketplace and research and development by an American company? 
> 
> Rev9


I state all these _facts_ and then display the logical conclusion to those facts.  This is not the same as a ripoff Rolex or Gucci bag.  This is an industry standard design that Apple has patented after the design has been an industry standard for about a decade or more.  They patented the Rectangular shape of the Tablet PC.  And that is just ridiculous.  By the way, you keep mentioning that they are an American company, but this is an EU patent, and Samsung's device is sold in America.

In conclusion... what I stated is no reason to make personal attacks!

----------


## swissaustrian

They also go after HTC. HTC´s phones are way better than iphones.

----------


## Yieu

This is a relevant part of a statement that Samsung has made in response to the European Union's court decision to block their product from sale in the EU.




> The request for injunction was filed with *no notice to Samsung*, and the order was issued without any hearing or presentation of evidence from Samsung.


Read more

----------


## Imaginos

> They also go after HTC. HTC´s phones are way better than iphones.


Agree 100%
I use HTC Incredible phone and this phone slays iphone.

----------


## Revolution9

> In conclusion... what I stated is no reason to make personal attacks!


In conclusion, the courts will decide regardless of what detractors wish to opinionate about. What was smacked around was not YOU but an opinion. If you identify strongly with that opinion you may use an internal scaffolding trick on your own mind to believe I am attacking you. I am sure yer a good fellow. Yer an RP supporter after all.

Rev9

----------


## Yieu

> In conclusion, the courts will decide regardless of what detractors wish to opinionate about. What was smacked around was not YOU but an opinion. If you identify strongly with that opinion you may use an internal scaffolding trick on your own mind to believe I am attacking you. I am sure yer a good fellow. Yer an RP supporter after all.
> 
> Rev9


Well, thanks I guess... it's true, you came just short of personal attacks this time, but other times you did personally attack me.  I forgive you though, so thanks.

But the thing is, the courts are wrong here.  It is not right to patent something as your own that you copied from an industry standard, which is exactly what Apple did.  The iPad is not something new or original.  Same with the iPod -- that just copied MP3 players.  I'm just glad America was wise enough not to grant Apple such a patent.  I do not see why the EU made such a mistake.

----------


## Yieu

Updates on this story:

Samsung Galaxy Tab Injunction Lifted Across Europe (except in Germany, where the court initially banned it)

Apple Accused of Altering Galaxy Tab Image for Lawsuit

Apple Accused of Altering Second Photo in Samsung Suit

----------


## CaptainAmerica

I disapprove of Apple completely because they are seeking facial photo recognition database technology .

----------


## libertarian4321

If Apple gets serious competition, they won't be able to charge such outrageous prices for their products, so of course they use every legal trick in the book to stifle competition.

----------


## Pericles

> Wow, what an anti-competitive company.


Such is the nature of every company. Thus, the importance of keeping barriers to entry of markets low in order to promote competition.

----------

